# Roadmaster



## Langsmer (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been trying to find some old literature or something on my bike. Its a "war era" Roadmaster 3 grill. I cant figure out the frame or tank. They seem to be different then others of the era. Both frame bars are more curved than other 3 grills I have been looking at. It looks like it has a hybrid frame between a 4 grill and 3 grill. I attached a few awful pictures of the tank (I'm at work) I will post better ones later. 










as apposed to


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 1, 2008)

The bike you're comparing yours to is a different frame style. The other bike is one of the two common Roadmaster frame types along with yours available during that era, not counting the base budget model. The b/w colored frame was more of a motobike inspired twin bar shape, with an obvious bend, while yours has it's bars folowing a long arc. I have a Roadmaster and a Western Flier both with your same frame shape. It takes the '3 gill' tank, but as far as your tank is concerned, It's the correct shape, but with the recessed design on the side, I don't know what model it belongs on. Your frame style was available from '39 until it was replaced by the Luxury Liner frame after the war. The most commonly known system of dating your frame style: With a straight bottom tube, '39-40. With a curved bottom tube: with drop stand ears, '41-2; without, postwar. (of course there will be those who cite exceptions to this, and that's fine. I'm talking about common knowlege taken from ads and catalogs from that era)


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks! Do you have any pictures of your bikes? I think this one is getting fresh paint due to its awesome house paint job on it now.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, first let me say I love the Cleveland Welding bikes of this period. beautiful and graceful lines. next there were no wartime Cleveland Welding bikes. yours will be either prewar or post war depending on the year. I don't know how to date them, I'm more into Huffman stuff. keep us posted as you restore it. I'd love to see photos as you go.
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 2, 2008)

And if it is house paint, I recommend trying to remove the house paint first before further restoration. It is just possible that the original finish is still there and somewhat protected by the overcoat. Just an opinion.
This bike had been rattle canned 40 years ago and it took some work but I would hated to sandblast the original paint off.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/1367092669/in/set-72157602356066779/
vs
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/1445186434/in/set-72157602356066779/
And now with a few more correct parts...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2382488853/in/set-72157602356066779/


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 2, 2008)

Sadly the original paint cant be saved. The paint applied had a bad reaction with the original paint. Where any white paint was originally, that paint is cracked and curdles, so even if you just scrape it with your fingernail large bits will fall off.

Does anybody have any pictures of one of these original paint, or any old catalogs?


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's my '41 Roadmaster, rust/cream paint scheme from a '39 catalog, along with my '42 WF I call Rommel's Rod. Both the same frame style as what you're working with.


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 2, 2008)

Langsmer said:


> Does anybody have any pictures of one of these original paint, or any old catalogs?



Here's the Roadmaster link on Daves Vintage page, and there's a copy of the '39 catalog that I got the paint scheme from. Also there is a page with color combos that's a big help.
http://www.nostalgic.net/roadmaster.htm


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 2, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


>




Of course there's nothing like a picture of Uncle Sam holding a tommy-gun to brighten your day...


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice bikes! That cataog should be pretty helpful, and in case anyone didn't see it in the classifieds, I am looking for one of these frames but pre war (with drop stand mounts)


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 3, 2008)

Langsmer said:


> I am looking for one of these frames but pre war (with drop stand mounts)



Of course, there are exceptions, like Rommels rod. Definitely prewar, but without the rear ears. This is him before work started, pretty much rusted solid with it's original hardware. (it took weeks of PB Blaster soaking to get it apart) Also included with the project not pictured were the blacked out hubs and pedals with original wooden blocks. (cool stuff you don't see that often)




You have to like punishing yourself with projects like this. It just as easilly could have been a boat anchor, but ya gotta see the potential in things...


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a Colson Packard that sat out in a walnut orchard for 35 years in Birmingham Alabama. It is defiantly a punisher. I have been slowly restoring it over a span of a few years.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2008)

post up some pics of that one


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Its been lying in wait back home for a few months (I'm a college student) so hopefully i will be picking it up and finally finishing it this summer. It is a pretty cool bike. It was used by a grocer as a delivery bike in the 60's. It had big ape hangers with a big basket on the front when I got it. The basket was torn up and the bars were bent and rusty, so they got pitched. 

Does anybody have any hints for smoothing out the super pitted fenders? I just used about 7 cans of primer on the frame and sanded it down, but I don't think I can afford to do that with the fenders.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2008)

so how old are you?


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm 19. why?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like your the youngest here, I was, im 26 so you have a good jump on the hobby


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2008)

*finishing fenders*

If you go to a place that sells products for finishing auto body repairs, they sell tubes of stuff called spot putty. It is kinda like thin toothpaste and is used for filling in imperfections in bondo. It would probably work on your fender pits.


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 7, 2008)

AntonyR said:


> Of course, there are exceptions, like Rommels rod. Definitely prewar, but without the rear ears. This is him before work started, pretty much rusted solid with it's original hardware. (it took weeks of PB Blaster soaking to get it apart) Also included with the project not pictured were the blacked out hubs and pedals with original wooden blocks. (cool stuff you don't see that often)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. That's a pretty impressive save judging by the before picture on the Rommel's Rod. Will definatley make me think twice when I see them in that shape next time.


----------

